# Need info on front hitches & cooler racks



## crabshark

I need info. on getting a front hitch installed, for a 2011 silverado LTZ-Z71. New Jersey intallers are fine, most web sites only list hitches up to 2009, also what's a good hitch mounted cooler/rod rack ?


----------



## spydermn

unless there was a MAJOR redesign for 2011, you should be able to use a 2009. Do what I did and try. I ordered a hitch for a 2009 Tundra to fit a 2010 from Valley. Worked just fine!

As for rod rack...there is only one...http://rodrack.com/home.php


----------



## spydermn

Took a look at the front ends, they look pretty much the same to me. Find someone who sells them on the interweb and call them. They will tell you. 

As for the rod rack get a 12 rod holder if you have more than one person fishing with you. You will like the varierty.


----------



## crabshark

thank's for the info spydermn


----------



## Phaedrus

spydermn- I was looking at getting one of these custom built. Most of the ones that I have seen in the stores feel cheap. I don't want to spend 300+ on something that is flimsy. Do you have the SurfMate? 

Does anyone else have it?


----------



## 0210bruce

just put one on my 2011 gmc z71 took 45 minutes bought from hitches on line.com 138.00 plus shipping had to take small air dam off.check them out they have it. also i am goning to put the front leveling kit own will raise front end by 2 inches easy to get on ferry.


----------



## Phaedrus

Went and looked at the levelling kit today. Trying to decide between keeping my truck and selling it and buying a jeep. Which rack did you buy for 138?


----------



## AbuMike

here ya go, have a look at this....i put in your truck info and it gave me a front hitch for your truck....Curt #31322

http://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=hitch.search


----------



## AbuMike

Phaedrus said:


> spydermn- I was looking at getting one of these custom built. Most of the ones that I have seen in the stores feel cheap. I don't want to spend 300+ on something that is flimsy. Do you have the SurfMate?
> 
> Does anyone else have it?


I have the Surf Mate and have had no trouble with it at all....


----------



## 0210bruce

that is the same hitch i put on.


----------



## ChrisCapePoint

Phaedrus said:


> spydermn- I was looking at getting one of these custom built. Most of the ones that I have seen in the stores feel cheap. I don't want to spend 300+ on something that is flimsy. Do you have the SurfMate?
> 
> Does anyone else have it?


I have the Large Surfmate. 

It has held up perfectly, and love everything about it...with one caveate:

IMHO If I had to do it all over again, I would buy the smaller size (Surfmate Jr.) and add rod tubes as I needed them. The Large one holds a 120qt cooler which I tend to JUST keep bait in since I don't like to keep it in the truck and also don't like my water and beer tasting like fatback (so I have a cooler outside and one inside with just drinks). And once I added the bucket holder on the side, it tends to block out a portion of my right side headlight because of the added width.


----------



## ChrisCapePoint

0210bruce said:


> just put one on my 2011 gmc z71 took 45 minutes bought from hitches on line.com 138.00 plus shipping had to take small air dam off.check them out they have it. also i am goning to put the front leveling kit own will raise front end by 2 inches easy to get on ferry.


Did taking the airdam off affect your gas mileage much?


----------



## 0210bruce

No it did not.


----------



## Phaedrus

thanks Chris!


----------



## spydermn

Sorry so long on the reply, yes I do have a surfmate, best money I spent on fishing to date. I got it at a local hole in the wall store, cheap (aka not $300!) It is STURDY, I a sure it will last longer than my truck, my gear, hell maybe me. Good TIG welds and quality Aluminuim. My ONLY complaint is that the rod holders sit a little deep for some of my longer spinning rods. I feel they MIGHT hit the ground on some of the deeper rutted ramps or softer sand. Easy fix, drilled a small hole in the bottom of the rod holders and put a c ring in. No more issues (took me 15 mins and about $10)
So nice I have had 3 people buy them after seening mine

These are the pins i used


----------



## jmadre

I put a Draw-Tite on my 2007 2500HD (new body style) and I had to cut a square hole in the air dam for the receiver opening. The hitch sits behind the air dam with this combination and is barely noticeable with the rack removed. I have the large Surf-Mate and recently reversed the side rod holder sections so I can carry my heavers at a rearward 45 degree angle using the rigging tubes. I got tired of my 12-footers hitting the limbs in the campground and on Buxton Back Road.


----------



## blushin

reese makes a great low profile front hitch, if your in the delaware area, theres a guy around here named gene reynolds, he owns reynolds racks. if you google him he will pop up and so will his racks, they are great quality and functionality, and will carry pretty much anything you can throw on them, he custom makes them to order


----------



## delsurf

Put a Curt on my '09 Silverado. Had to take the air dam off but that is OK because it makes it look not as low. Next is either a leveling kit or trading in for a Wrangler Unlimited (leaning towards trade in). I built a surf rack out of a hitch-haul and pvc. Works good for me just looks *******.


----------



## Phaedrus

Just ordered a 2012 Rubicon Unlimited with a 2 1/2 inch lift. Will be putting 35 by 12.5 tires on either the stock Rubicon rims or Mickey Thompson Classic IIs.

You probably already know this, but the 2012 Wranglers have a new engine in them that puts out 280ish hp (2011 put out 200ish) and gets 24-25 mpg (2011 was 19mpg).

But if you buy a 2011 off the lot, you can currently get 0% financing, which is unheard of with Jeep Wranglers!


----------



## surfchunker

I've bought several from hiddenhitch.com ... and I also drill holes thru the bottom of my tubes to keep the long rods from dragging but I put plated bolts and nuts in it instead of the pins ...


----------



## jyingling

i have the standard surf mate with a the gallon bucket "module" on either side, and the cutting board. it's a good product, but if i had to do it again, i'd consider a rack from reels on wheels (or a custom from reynolds in DE). the reels on wheels racks have even more add-ons, including the cutting board with tackle box. plus the surf mate has more of a polished finish, whereas the reels on wheels has a matte aluminum finish. i feel like the matte aluminum finish may hold up better over time, as my surf mate is already starting to discolor.


----------

